# how long does chicken keep good for after defrosting?



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

quickie question, i took about 800 grams out friday, was fully defrosted by saturday (in the fridge) was just wondering if i had to cook it all today, or it would keep for tomorrow?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes l dont see why not mate.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I would be happy to cook it tomorrow. But Im sure some will disagree.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i just really dont want the squits, lol


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

I put my chicken straight into the fridge to let it defrost from frozen and it keeps nice for a couple of days. Wouldnt chance anything long than a couple though.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Guidlines are straightforward, once defrosted chicken should be used within 2 days, i have done 3 days but would never go any longer.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Cook the feck out of it if you are concerned


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

ive defrosted chicken and had it in the fridge for two days and then cooked it, no problems at all.

i'd be concerned at three days in the fridge


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

I was reading an article about some guy eating out of date food which is perfectly safe but gets wasted anyway.

I think he ate meat 14 days out of date max and never got sick.

Smell is usually the first tell tale sign, if it smells funky you be the judge


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

There was a documenty on 4 before about a guy eating meat that was 2 weeks out of date and stuff. As long as its well cooked the bacteria should die.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

im having a big george foreman cook off as we speak, tis gonna get cremated good and proper


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Yep 48hrs from you remove them from the freezer if you keep them in the fridge. You can deforst them in a water bath as long as the water is running and you must use them in 24hrs.


----------

